# Mullberry Silkworms



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

Good afternoon all!

Myslef and a colleague have put together a breeding programme for Mulberry Silkworms mainly to feed the chameleons we have. I have done a bit of research to see that they are only available from a few websites that hardly have stock and the local pet shops we all use do not stock so we have been round our local pet shops and have taken samples in/price lists and have received very good feedback and are now supplying on a regular basis.
If you know your hobby then you should know the nutritional benefits of using Silkworms.
I am more than happy to provide further information if required.

Thanks.
Shaun


----------



## Nomad Gecko (Apr 26, 2012)

Great news :2thumb:

my missus has been wanting some silkworms for her bosc. 
What sort of price are we looking at for 100 worms?

Cheers C


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

Will PM you later after work.
Thanks.


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, 
I can do you a mix of mediums and large for £20 including postage. Missed the post today so can post Monday for delivery Tuesday.
Shaun


----------



## Nomad Gecko (Apr 26, 2012)

Great dude :2thumb:
She says that she doesn't have the cash right now but after we have built the new viv for Zanzi (the bosc) ill pm you and we'll get some sorted. 

Cheers C


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

No problem at all. We have a continual cycle now so we will have stock.
Thanks again


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

tiptonboa said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> Myslef and a colleague have put together a breeding programme for Mulberry Silkworms mainly to feed the chameleons we have. I have done a bit of research to see that they are only available from a few websites that hardly have stock and the local pet shops we all use do not stock so we have been round our local pet shops and have taken samples in/price lists and have received very good feedback and are now supplying on a regular basis.
> If you know your hobby then you should know the nutritional benefits of using Silkworms.
> ...


Loads of medium silkworms for sale


----------



## scottology (Aug 8, 2008)

Do you have a website and what are the prices?


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

*Silks*

PM sent.


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

Could I have a price on silk worms please thankyou


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

*Silks*

Pm sent


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

could i have an estimation on length of the mediums please? or pictures, either is fine


----------



## scottology (Aug 8, 2008)

mediums are about 1.5 inches long, 

I received mine yesterday. I think I got 40 (its quite hard to count them in the box they arrive in, but looked like 2 arrived dead)

just waiting to get a desk lamp to give them a heat source as they are being kept in my garage which I think is a little too cool for them.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

Cheers guys! Got my second delivery of these yesterday along with some food for them! 

Daz


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

scottology said:


> mediums are about 1.5 inches long,
> 
> I received mine yesterday. I think I got 40 (its quite hard to count them in the box they arrive in, but looked like 2 arrived dead)
> 
> just waiting to get a desk lamp to give them a heat source as they are being kept in my garage which I think is a little too cool for them.


Silkworms need tempetures around 65/80 f (room temp) otherwise they can't digest their food propley and will die, 

Don't give them direct heat, if you are going use a lamp for heat don't have close to them and should be fine

Cheers chris


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

*silk worms*

Could you pm me on a price for small silk worms + food please?


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

Apologies for anyone who has messaged me with regards to the Silkies as I have been away for some time, I am now back and will have Silkworms available within a few weeks. If you have any requirements please give me a shout.
Thanks


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

tiptonboa said:


> Apologies for anyone who has messaged me with regards to the Silkies as I have been away for some time, I am now back and will have Silkworms available within a few weeks. If you have any requirements please give me a shout.
> Thanks


Can I have a price for small Silk Worms and food please?


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi there everyone I'm on the food classified section 

Silkworm Price List

Small silkworms size 0.5/1.0"

X25. £3.00
X50. £5.75
X100. £11.50
X200. £22.00

Medium silkworms size 1"/1.5"

X20. £3.00
X40. £5.75
X80. £11.50
X100. £14.00
X200. £28.00

Large silkworms size 1.5"/2"

X15. £3.00
X30. £5.75
X60. £11.50

Jumbo silkworms 2"+

X7. £3.00
X15. £6.00

FOOD pre-made chow

50 grams £1.25
100 grams £2.50
175 grams £3.50
350 grams £7.00

Postage is £4.00 for 1st class


----------

